# بخش دانش آموزی > آزمونهای آزمایشی > گاج >  ایران رتبه 16 دنیا در تولید مقاله

## eli000

وحید احمدی معاون پژوهش و فناوری وزیر علوم در گفت و گو با خبرنگار حوزه دانشگاهی گروه علمی پزشکی باشگاه خبرنگاران جوان؛ درباره سطح تولید علم ایران در دنیا و منطقه گفت: براساس پایگاه اسکوپوس و isi سطح تولید علم ایران از لحاظ تولید مقاله در رتبه شانزدهم جهان قرار دارد.

وی ادامه داد: سطح تولید مقاله ما در منطقه بین رتبه اول و دوم جابجا می شود و این جایگاه به تناسب تعداد مقالات است.

معاون پژوهش و فناوری وزارت علوم با اشاره به سیاست این وزارتخانه و کشور عنوان کرد: سیاست ما در ایران این است که دیگر صرفا به تولید مقاله نپردازیم و سیاست تولید علم برتر و مقاله برتر را نیز داشته باشیم.

احمدی بیان کرد: خوشبختانه میزان رشد ما در تولید مقالات برتر دنیا بین سالهای 2015-2014 در رده دوم و سوم بوده اما در منطقه و کشورهای اسلامی براساس پایگاه اسکوپوس بین اول و دوم با کشور ترکیه جابجا می شویم.

وی با اشاره به کشورهایی که برای شرکت در جشنواره و نمایشگاه هفته پژوهش اعلام آمادگی کرده اند، اظهار داشت: تاجایی که اطلاع دارم حدود 50 کشور از منطقه یا کشورهای اروپایی برای شرکت درخواست داده اند.

به گفته احمدی، سال 94 در نمایشگاه هفته پژوهش حدود 25 کشور شرکت کردند اما امسال با یک روند رو به رشد تاکنون بین 40 تا 50 درخواست به ثبت رسیده است.

گفتنی است، هفته پژوهش با شعار پژوهش تقاضامحور و تجاری سازی فناوری، زیربنای اقتصادمقاومتی از 21 تا 27 آذر ماه و نمایشگاه دستاوردهای پژوهشی کشور نیز طی روزهای 24 تا 28 آذرماه در نمایشگاه بین المللی برگزار می شود.

----------

